# NEWBEE in So California



## glassinfreno (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all !

I am a total beginner. I have had an interst in beekeeping for along time.
I was intimidated by the hives,,tools, & the cost of bees to fill em...

My time has come... 

I was called to daycare to repair damage to the shed & roof.

they are FULL of bees!!!. I rushed home & built 2 top-bar hives form online instructions I found !!!

Now Im needing some advise! 

how do I lure them into the new hives?

The ones in the shed are very mellow even when I tapped on the wall.
The one in the EVEs however, reminded me that I cant sprint!!!! LOL !!
still took a few stingers on the face. lol.... :doh: 

i need to peel back the wall sheeting on the shed & the roofing also. wondering if ther are any tips to get them into my hive instad of flying away.
after I remove it...... :s

I don't have a smoker. thought I could make a rude one untill I get paid for the repair.... lol

I'm gonna bundle up like that kid on "A Christmas Story" lil brother.
(you'll shoot your eye out kid... lol)

I couldn't find any sweet grass oil, I did rub a lil bananna inside. 
I have orange trees , would they attract . if I put some blossoms in the hive?

As you can tell I am Very green & have a searious intrest....

Jay.
AKA Glassinfreno


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource Jay, and as for your question about luring the bees to hives, you probably ought to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" and the "Beekeeping 101" sections.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am thinking you are in need of help Jay. If you
are exploring getting into beekeeping I'd recommend
getting that smoker, and a suit or jacket.

As DF said, shoot a post in the other section and be
specific with where you are. A helping hand would be
a good thing.

Welcome..............


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Jay, I agree that this one sounds like you need some help. I'm in SoCal, but nowhere near Riverside. Is that where the hive is located? 

There's an L.A. beek on the forum, I can't recall his name, but he seems very active in retrieving swarms and hives. Go into Beekeeping 101 and post something like, "Looking for help in Riverside CA with hive removal." 

You might also contact Walt McBride. He's with the LA County Beekeeper's Assoc., and he's sometimes on this Forum (under his own name).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Newbee...I hope after following the advice you have received on this post that you will get the help you need. Best wishes!


----------



## glassinfreno (Mar 7, 2009)

Than you for the replies !

I have searched & searched this site and others. I didnt get the Verbage until I "got the verbage" if you know what i mean..

I removed my first hive yesterday from an old shed wall.
They needed to be removed before the home owner called the bee slayers.
Hence my frantic ramble....

having no gear or tools wsnt realy a problem, I fashoned a coffee can into a smoker using visegrips for the handle. small coil of cardboard & bark worked VERY well !!!

i just set close & let it smolder

there were 2 (?small?) 10 in wide 5 in long 1 in thick combs.
i knew the queen had to be in between them, so i tried to cut them off together. I putthe rubber bands round them & my top bar. wax was soft & they fell to the bottom of the TBH. 
I proped them up the best i could, left a lil feed/sugar h2o inside & closed it up... I felt they had had enuff for 1 day !!!

as I closed the wall back up i noticed a Black widder spyder, about the size of a nickle... look like she'd been to the bee buffett for some time. Tragicly; my hammer had a malfunction, she didn't make it.

I checked them today... they were clusterd to 1 corner. Im hoping thats a good sign that the Momma didnt get hurt or bailed out.

I dunno if bees are more dosile when therre young? or new hive is being established. Me a first timer, was able to work wit them barehanded.
no suit, no gloves, no veil.... just my coffee can smoker, homemade TBH & a pocket knife. It came naturally... if that makes any....? Or pure dumb luck ??

I have looked for someone to confer with... hit many deadends... gave up looking.... then was blessed to find this great place!!!! will look again ... 

Thanks again

glassinfreno
AKA Jay.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

glassinfreno said:


> I have looked for someone to confer with... hit many deadends... gave up looking.... will look again ...
> AKA Jay.


Hi neighbour.
Drop me a line or a call and will wresle any amount of bees.
626-329-4077


----------



## glassinfreno (Mar 7, 2009)

cant wait to see you in your Bee Wrestling tights...


----------

